# Locust Legs



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Since a mantis doesn't eat it whole like my lizards do, will I need to pull off the legs? Can they deliver a kick to the mantis that may harm it?

Thanks


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

No mantids like for their food to fight :wink:


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2007)

I have never pulled the legs off, as I don't think it is to much of an issue. The only cases I have heard of pulling the legs off, it when feeding chameleons.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

I pulled off crickets' hind legs to feed to small mantises before.


----------



## Kriss (Jul 24, 2007)

Locusts do have powerful legs and if the mantid is too small for the locust then it could be damaged in a struggle. As long as the locust is of an appropriate size you shouldn't need to pull the legs off.


----------



## Rick (Jul 24, 2007)

No need to pull them off.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't think they can harm the mantis if the mantis can grab them. I'm just saying that the mantis might not even grab!


----------



## pizzuti (Jul 26, 2007)

I think a mantid knows what it can handle. If the locust starts hurting it, it will drop the locust. I can't speak for all locations, but I know that in this area the wild mantises eat practically nothing except locusts, and in the wild the locusts all have legs.


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

Just don't give it anything larger than half the size of the mantis, and you won't have to do anything like that.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

You'll be surprised because some of the aggressive mantises will eat things larger than itself.


----------

